# [gelöst] Bluetooth USB Stick funktioniert nicht



## -Thunderbird- (16. September 2010)

*[gelöst] Bluetooth USB Stick funktioniert nicht*

Hallo!
Ich habe mir einen Bluetooth Stick bestellt um mein Handy mit dem PC zu verbinden. Es ist dieser hier: Bluetooth USB Micro Dongle für Nokia Prism 7900 Prism: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich habe ihn an meinen PC (Win 7 Prof. x64) angeschlossen, Treiber wurden installiert und ich habe in der Taskleiste auch das BT-Symbol. Aber sobald ich auf "Bluetooth-Netzwerkgeräte anzeigen" oder "Einem persönlichen Netzwerk beitreten" klicke kommt ein Fenster, in dem er sich quasi tot-lädt. Der grüne Ladebalken im Screenshot ist seit einer halben Stunde an der Stelle und es geht nicht weiter.
Bei "Einstellungen öffnen" passiert garnichts und bei "Gerät hinzufügen" wird mein Nokia 5310 nicht gefunden (BT und Nokia-Suite sind an). Auch über die Nokia-Suite finde ich mein Handy via BT nicht. Per Kabel geht es einwandfrei.

Habt ihr Ideen, ob ich noch irgendwas einstellen / installieren / ... muss oder ist der Stick einfach Defekt?
Auf der Packung steht "Compatible with Windows 7".


*Edit*


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Unter Verwaltung - Dienste war die Bluetoothunterstützung deaktiviert. Hab sie aktiviert und siehe da: es geht.


----------

